# Scottsdale AZ



## elin (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi

My husband has recently been offered the opportunity to take a job in Scottsdale AZ. I am currently on maternity leave as I have a 7 month old baby.

Does anyone have any experience of living in this area? Is it good for families? Which are the nicest neighbourhoods? Anything that anyone could tell me about it would be really helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What budget do you have to spend on rent?


----------



## elin (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure exactly but probably around $3 - $4000 a month


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe this can give you an impression:
Scottsdale, Arizona (AZ) income map, earnings map, and wages data
Lower income is probably not so nice neighbourhood?

Find Real Estate, Homes for Sale, Apartments & Houses for Rent - realtor.com® gives you an idea about the houses you can rent for that amount. Looks like plenty of choice.


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm originally from the UK and my wife and I have lived in the U.S. for 25 years, the last 14 of which have been based primarily in Scottsdale; we often disappear in the summer months to other parts. North Scottsdale, more specifically north of Frank Lloyd Wright Blvd, in particular is a spectacular area and highly regarded. With your budget you should be able to find a suitable rental. 

You'll love it, even the summer heat which is surprisingly bearable. We tried to move back to Europe 18 months ago (France, where we had previously lived) but missed the southwestern U.S. lifestyle too much and returned.

Of course it's going to feel very different from London - lots of open space... drive everywhere... downtown Phoenix is 30 miles away for most cultural stuff.. 360 days of sun per year..... but if you like outdoor activities, it's hard to beat.


----------

